# stop off on route to the Highlands



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello folks,
We plan to go back to the Highlands this year as we love it.
last time I drove from Dudley to loch ness in one run its to far. 
Can anyone give me some ideas for a overnight stop on route ?
Cheers
Twodogs


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try Teebay West on the M6. it was the first privately owned Service area
and has a very pleasant campsite and restaurant.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

hi twodogs, you are missing so much by just blasting up there.
tebay is good for just a stop over - food edible, staff friendly.
or you could spend a little longer on the stop overs and find some camp sites in villages and explore a little
Sedbergh - Pinfold CP
Brampton - not far from Carlisle, Irthing Vale CP
Gretna Green - has a Sunday market - The Braids
a bit further off route, Castle Douglas municipal site 
Moffat C&CC is a nice spot - if you're a member
Balloch on Loch Lomond - not cheap but right on shore - just don't let them palm you off on a small plot.!

8)


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*stop off to highlands*

Hi Twa dogs (there is a pub of that name on the Widermere road out of Keswick

You could do worse than spend a night on the sea shore Nr Allonby
It says no camping but so many stop thre on Sat nights in summer --
Just dont make it obvious that your camping

We tend to stop as the need arises when on longish journeys & have had a quick kip in many service areas

If your travelling FRI night call in at Penrith (Saturday) market on the cattle market
You will be amonst several Market traders who sleep over ready for an early start Sat morn tou will be disturbed with vans turning up And at least Three tea vans Toilets open at 07-00hrs & you wont look out of place having a wash & shave in there OPEN ALL YEAR


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi twa dugs

I envy you planning a tour of ma hamelands.....driving from worcs we always stop at the "Braids Caravan Park" at Gretna...014610 337409...(you can walk into town?/village?) get a meal or some good fish and chips...also ......gets you out of England and on your way the North! to civilized country!! :roll: 
Next stop, as Twooks says...Balloch on Loch Lomond and your well on your way...you've now left "the biz" behind you and are truly on holiday   
Next stop Linnhe Caravan Park at Corpach, just 1/2 ml N of Fort William, 01397 772376.....lochside site and fantastic sunsets...lots to see around there ..or .... head on up for Loch Ness/inverness and the rest is your oyster!! Enjoy....

sugarplum


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Last year we stayed on a car park in Gretna (not Gretna green), I can only remember travelling past Gretna Green and turning left at a junction where a car park was signed. Gretna is only just off the motorway and you get the chance tohave a look at Gretna Green on the way back to the motorway. Enjoy Scotland.


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

As always loads of useful information on this forum.
it makes me want to go now !!
Thank you all 
Twodogs


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi we go to scotland every other year and for about 3 weeks at a time, cannot take any more time off work, but we wild camp 90 per cent of the time in some beautiful places without any problems,thats what scotlands all about.Paul.


----------

